# 3 Phasen Leistungsmessung über EtherCAT



## DAckermann (20 August 2011)

Wir bieten eine eigenständige Softwarelösung zur Messung elektrischer Leistungsdaten wie Strom, Spannung, Wirkleistung und Cos Phi auf 3 Phasen basierend auf Beckhoff EtherCAT-Leistungsmessklemmen. Die Software beinhaltet die Speicherung der Messdaten, Diagrammansicht und Grenzwertüberwachung mit Alarmausgabe auf digitale Ausgänge. 

Die Messklemmen können über eine normale Netzwerkkarte angebunden werden. Ein EtherCAT Master ist in der Software enthalten. Es wird keine weitere Softwareschicht benötigt.

http://www.ackermann-automation.de/powermeter.htm


----------

